# Graphic images from puppy mill rescue in Ohio



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just saw this on FB. A couple of members here also saw it. I thought I would post it here in the Rescue Section, and hope everyone sees it. I know some of us can get a bit passionate and preachy about not buying a puppy from a place that is most likely a puppymill, and members who just don't seem to understand since they would be 'rescuing' that puppy or by their way of thinking, someone is going to buy the puppy and so therefore puppymills and byb's will continue to exist. But the truth is, until we firmly make a stand and stop providing a revenue to these places (pet stores, puppy mills and even byb's), this is what you are condemning the breeding dogs to a life of by 'saving that one puppy'.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

I honestly don't believe that it should be legal to breed or sell puppies for profit at ALL. I just don't see any purpose for it. Looking at these photos just makes me want to cry. How ON EARTH can human beings do this to animals to make money? I mean, it makes me feel like there is a whole different "breed" of human being. They honestly couldn't possibly have anything in common with the breed of human that I know and love. Nobody I know could do something like this to an animal. On the other hand, I guess it doesn't help for me to rant and rave about it.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Amen Gail!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Those poor babies 

I still can't believe that people can contribute to this cruel cruel business when they know the facts


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My friend Sandi adopted a King Charles Cavalier from a rescue - poor Molly had been a breeder in a puppy mill. It's been six months and she is just now beginning to trust Sandi. Every time someone talks about buying from a pet store or breeder, I tell them about Molly.


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

How heart breaking


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

It just makes me sick thinking about what these poor little souls go through. I don't wish people ill, but don't even ask what I wish on millers.:angry:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG where in Ohio was this?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

These people should be held accountable as if they committed a murder. The more people get away with it the more they will do it. So very sad it makes me angry. What kind of person does this to animals......so sickening.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Those pictures represent the horrid reality of what happens when people continue to buy from Backyard breeders and puppy mills. We have to see these pictures in order to know the truth. Buying a dog from a BYB or puppymill/petstore is NEVER a 'rescue.' To call it such is just a rationalization. Thank you, Crystal for sharing these difficult pics. We need to nip this where it starts so that there won't be so many dogs that need rescue.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

This makes me so sad. That poor dog. All those poor dogs. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Unfortunately that's the sad truth!

These horrible photos really make me very sad...! :new_shocked:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

michellerobison said:


> OMG where in Ohio was this?



I don't think it gives a town. Here's a link to the Ohio SPCA FB page. There are more photos showing the horror of the conditions.

Ohio Spca | Facebook


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I think it says Circleville, Ohio ..


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Finally read where it was...Tarlton, Ohio.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> OMG where in
> 
> I think it's in Pickaway County not far from me!
> 
> tarlton ohio - Google Search


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Furbabies mom said:


> michellerobison said:
> 
> 
> > OMG where in
> ...


----------

